# making friends with two fish vid



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

During the last heat wave...the swell was pretty flat so i could met some pals Ive met on a earlier snorkel. I think they are beginning to like me.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Photogenic little critters.

Nice.


----------

